# The Mitchell Report



## AceHBK (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok the Mitchell Report comes out today and even right now some big names have been released. (Roger Clemens & Andy Pettite)  What are your thoughts on this all?  How will you will if your favorite player is named in thsi report?

FRunny, I see former GM's starting to cover their owns butts now..  Steve Phillips on ESPN says that while he was the GM for the Mets from '98-2002 he was sure there were guys on the "juice" but he couldn't do anything to deter them from using it.  He said all he could do was educate them about the "dangers" of it.

What do you think the fallout will be?


----------



## Big Don (Dec 13, 2007)

Not being a sports guy, I don't see how this investigation is under the purview of Congress.
Let the league and the teams regulate themselves as they see fit. If they involve Congress, they should be billed for the costs of the investigation. People that don't choose to pay for baseball tickets should not be forced to pay to investigate players.


----------



## crushing (Dec 13, 2007)

Now I'm even more curious as to how many of Barry Bonds' home runs were off of juiced pitchers.

I think Congress gets involved because of the pervasiveness of MLB baseball in American culture and the added responsibility that comes with the antitrust exemption that inflates ticket prices and allows teams to play their real hardball with the communities and muncipalities that have come to depend on them.


----------



## jim777 (Dec 13, 2007)

There's no real proof here, just inuendo and "this is what we heard second or third hand from convicts" type stuff. Andy Petite is a real born again Bible thumper off the mound and in real life; I can't imagine him cheating on anything, seriously. It just isn't him. Some of the other guys I don't know about, I suppose it could be true about Clemens as he's such a fierce competitor and he's 45  Still, the Olympic committee tests for 60 drugs, and MLB tests for 30, I think for all this noise baseball is still leaving the backdoor to cheating wide open.
Back to the Patriots! :lol:


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 13, 2007)

I really don't think there will be much fallout from this report other than even more people will start having their names and steriods linked together.  I think it would be different if baseball hadn't upped the drug penalties...but since they have, I don't expect any major fall out....


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 13, 2007)

The question presents itself: do they take away all the records from all those on the list or just Bonds?
If all of those people where juiced and found guilty we might not have mant big names playing anymore


----------



## arnisador (Dec 13, 2007)

Heh, I always wondered about Lenny Dykstra!


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 13, 2007)

crushing said:


> Now I'm even more curious as to how many of Barry Bonds' home runs were off of juiced pitchers.
> 
> I think Congress gets involved because of the pervasiveness of MLB baseball in American culture and the added responsibility that comes with the antitrust exemption that inflates ticket prices and allows teams to play their real hardball with the communities and muncipalities that have come to depend on them.


 

Great points.

I think that you don't put an asterick next to any record b/c in the end you can't prove anything and depending on when they used something and IF they did it was probably legal at the time.  Only thing that you can do it put a note explaining the era and the cloud around it.

Singling people out and astericks next to records and all is not the way to me especiially when baseball allowed it.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 14, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> The question presents itself: do they take away all the records from all those on the list or just Bonds?


I don't think you really can.  I actually feel kind of sorry for Clemens (who I really think is a horses behind!) because he is right when he says he is getting tried in the court of public opinion on this and really has no recourse or defnese.  Based upon the blurbs I read it seems like the report is based upon the stories of only like 2 or 3 men and I am not sure how much I trust someone's memory about something like this from 5 or 10 years ago...But then again, I haven't read (and won't read) the whole report, so there may be other evidence I haven't seen


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 15, 2007)

jim777 said:


> There's no real proof here, just inuendo and "this is what we heard second or third hand from convicts" type stuff. Andy Petite is a real born again Bible thumper off the mound and in real life; I can't imagine him cheating on anything, seriously. It just isn't him.


 

Looks like there is truth all in the report so far.  Guys are coming out and admitting stuff left and right.  I guess they realize there is no need in denying.

Only thing Andy Pettitte admits thumping is his arm to find a vein to inject HGH. (Hey it hurts for me...im a Yankee fan and we just signed this doper to a big contract)

Goes to show no matter how much we all watch sports, we do not KNOW these athletes.  We admire what they do in their respective sport but we do not know them anymore than than a stranger off the street.

Now how long till Clemens admits to his usage?


----------



## Tames D (Dec 15, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Ok the Mitchell Report comes out today and even right now some big names have been released. (Roger Clemens & Andy Pettite) What are your thoughts on this all? How will you will if your favorite player is named in thsi report?
> 
> FRunny, I see former GM's starting to cover their owns butts now.. Steve Phillips on ESPN says that while he was the GM for the Mets from '98-2002 he was sure there were guys on the "juice" but he couldn't do anything to deter them from using it. He said all he could do was educate them about the "dangers" of it.
> 
> What do you think the fallout will be?


 
Interesting.

http://sports.aol.com/fanhouse/2007/12/14/jose-canseco-they-forgot-a-rod/?ncid=NWS00010000000001


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 16, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Interesting.
> 
> http://sports.aol.com/fanhouse/2007/12/14/jose-canseco-they-forgot-a-rod/?ncid=NWS00010000000001


 
Not surprising if he is right though.  The one thing the MLB powers-that-be want more than anything, even more $$$ in their coffers is for someone untainted (or as untainted as possible in this day and age) by steriods to break Bonds' homerun record and A-Rod is the most likely canidate to do that.  If A-Rod goes the way of Ken Griffey Jr. (injured every year for several years) than you can bet his name will suddenly start ending up in reports like this....


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 16, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Interesting.
> 
> http://sports.aol.com/fanhouse/2007/12/14/jose-canseco-they-forgot-a-rod/?ncid=NWS00010000000001


 
I will give Canseco his credit for bringing the whole steroids issue to light.  I don't agree with him naming people though.  To me he is nothing more than a cheat who got caught and now wants to bring out everyone.

To put A-Rod out there is silly.  It just makes him look like a petty person b/c since he can't break any records he is convinced not to see anyone else do it.


----------

